# Electroestimulador Muscular



## yukardo (Jun 4, 2007)

Saludos

Estoy realizando un estimulador para el cuerpo humano, este tiene que generar una onda cuadrada de 0 a 100V con un tiempo de 1-10 ms. Mi pregunta es como puedo hacer? alguien conoce un circuito que realice algo parecido? gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 4, 2007)

conun 555 como astable, un transistor tipo bd437 y un transformador normal pequeñito de por ejemplo 220V/6V y algunos milisAmp.

Finalmente unos zeners de 5W para limitar la tension a 100V y algunos componentes mas.

Mira en el foro me parece que ya se comento.


----------



## JV (Jun 4, 2007)

Otra forma es generar los 100V de continua y que el transistor conmute directamente a ese valor. En cualquiera de los 2 sistemas tienes que tener cuidado con la corriente que circula y con el tiempo de aplicacion, si la corriente es baja pero queda aplicada en forma permanente tambien es dañina para el cuerpo. Si quieres saber las medidas de seguridad trata de conseguir la norma IEC601-01, es especifica de los electroestimuladores.

Saludos..


----------



## yukardo (Jun 5, 2007)

Gracias por sus respuestas. pero aun tengo mas preguntas.

con respecto a la respuesta de tiopepe123 nose si al introducir una onda cuadrada a un transformador la salida de este sea la misma onda cuadrada pero amplificada. me gustaria saber si la onda no cambia de forma.

y con respecto a la respuesta de JV, ese es el diseño que tengo actualmente pensado pero nose como colocar el transistor para que conmute. 

gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## JV (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola yukardo, viste este circuito?:

http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/electrocesar/electroestimulador.gif

es un tanto basico pero deberia funcionar.

Cuando introduces una onda cuadrada en un transformador siempre hay deformacion, pero se la puede reducir, tienes que buscar que no sature, para ello el tiempo en alto tiene que ser menor que el bajo unas 5 o 6 veces.

La idea es la misma, aplicas una tension y el transistor cierra el circuito, tanto en baja como en alta tension.

Saludos..


----------



## yukardo (Jun 5, 2007)

lo otro que tenia pensado hacer pero nose si sirva, es generar la señal cuadrada que cambie de polaridad de esta manera creo q deberia salir de la misma forma en la salida del trnasformador y luego colocar un volatje de offset para subir la onda. gracias por el circuito anterior lo voy a revisar


----------



## yukardo (Jun 9, 2007)

esta semana probe colocando una onda cuadrada a la entrada del transformador y a la salida obtenia una onda un poco rara. por eso creo q ese circuito no funciona muy bien si no se le realiza alguna modificacion q desconozco


----------



## JV (Jun 9, 2007)

Probaste lo que te comente mas arriba, de que el tiempo en alto sea unas 5 o 6 veces menor que el tiempo en bajo? La onda rara te da por saturacion del transformador. Un detalles a tener en cuenta es la buena calidad del transformador, en especial las chapas.

Saludos..


----------



## yukardo (Jun 12, 2007)

no lo probe asi como dices. voy a probarlo a ver q me da. gracias por el dato


----------



## area51 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola alguien tiene idea de alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar circuitos de  electroestimuladores musculares???, Tambien estoy interesado en circuitos de ultrasonidos terapeuticos........ruego, enviar 
información, el foro esta buenisimo!!! soy nvo, Saludos coordiales.


----------



## arlex joel (Feb 8, 2008)

hola espero que este enlace te pueda servir de algo
http://www.gonzalodiaz.net/ultrasonido/ultrasonidos/ultrasonido.shtml


----------



## area51 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok arlex joel, muchas gracias me fue de gran utilidad informaciónrmativa, necesitaría mas información tecnica, si alguen sabe algo sera bien recibida.Nuevamente gracias. Dario


----------



## yukardo (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo realice un estimulador pero para nervios. Tendrias que revisar cuales son las condiciones para estimular musculos y como se hace, a partir de alli diseñar tu circuito.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 9, 2008)

Este tipo de circuitos es delicado si no se toman las medidas correspondientes,la idea es un generador de pulsos (oscilador astable) de corta duración,estos pulso van a un transformador comun de voltaje colocado en reversa,es decir la salida  original del transformador va a la salida del oscilador (un 555 en este caso) como esta en reversa el transformador elevará el voltaje en el sentido inverso,es decir si ponemos un transformador 220/6 voltios en reversa la nueva relacion sera 6/220 es decir una 40 veces estos pulsos de alto voltaje pero baja corriente son los que hacen contraer el musculo y es el principio de estos aparados,los electrodos que pueden ser un par de discos de metal no deben ir directamente a la piel porque pueden irritar y dejar marcas,generalmente se le pone una crema a base de agua o se les recubre con pequeñas esponjas humedecidas como las q recubren los audifonoes,este es un circuito elemental,pruebalo sobre tu brazo para ver las reacciones,pero eso si NUNCA utilizar un adaptador de voltaje para alimentarlo,solo usarlo con pilas.






Partes: 

P1______________4K7   Potentiometro Linear (Controla la intensidad o amplitud del pulso,comenzar de cero e ir aumentndo)

R1____________180K   1/4W Resistor
R2______________1K8  1/4W Resistor (Cambiando R2 de 5,6K ohm a 10K maximo se tienen pulsos mas fuertes)
R3______________2K2  1/4W Resistor
R4____________100R   1/4W Resistor

C1____________100nF  63V Polyester Capacitor
C2____________100΅F  25V Electrolytic Capacitor

D1______________LED  Red .
D2___________1N4007  1000V 1A Diodo

Q1,Q2_________BC327  45V 800mA PNP Transistor

IC1____________555 Timer IC

T1_____________220V Primario, 12V Secondario 3 voltos  transformadorrmer 

SW1____________SPST Switch (viene con P1)

B1_____________3V Bateria (2 pilas 1.5V AA or AAA en serie)


----------



## area51 (Feb 9, 2008)

hola yucardo, si tenes algo para nervios tambien me interesa, muchas gracias. Dario.


----------



## area51 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jorge te agradesco que te hayas ocupado,del tema este circuito es de gran utilidad para mi proyecto, Saludos Dario.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 10, 2008)

Aunque este circuito solo hace la generación de pulsos continuos  de voltaje otro 555 configurado como astable de menor frecuencia cuya salida se conecte a la pata 4 del 555 principal daria "rafagas" de pulsos de mayor o menor frecuencia,un tercer temporizador 555 configurado como monostable o temporizador podria apagar el circuito luego de 10 minutos que es el tiempo máximo recomendado en estas aplicaciones.
Suerte y sigue experimentando.


----------



## area51 (Feb 10, 2008)

A ver si entendí vos me decís que insertando la salida de un oscilador astable (555) a la pata 4 del 555 principal lograría ráfagas de pulsos con intervalos?
Creo haber entendido eso...muchas gracias Jorge...Saludos.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 10, 2008)

Si claro la para 4 del 555 lo habilita sirecibe un "1" o estado alto y lo inhibe si recibe un "0" o se pone a tierra,si en esa pata se pone la salida de otro oscilador que tenga una frecuencia mucho mas baja este hara el switcheo del principal es decir soltara rafagas de pulsos,estos es lo que tienen los estimuladores comerciales ademas de un temporizador; si la salida de un 555 conectado como monostable o temporizador programado con potenciometro por ejemplo para 6 minutos se pone en la pata 4 del 555 que switchea al generador de pulsos,lo apagará en 6 minutos o el tiempo programado y este apagara al osclador principal.
Esta imagen es de una sirena pulsante pero te puede guiar en como manejar la pata 4 del 555 que lo habilita o inhibe




Aqui se variarian los valores del primer 555 que es el temporizador,el otro es de oscilador de baja frecuencia y en la salida en vez del parlante y del condensador de 100 uF se conectaria a la pata 4 del 555 que genera los pulsos de voltaje,poniendo un led con una resistencia de 1k en las salidas de cada 555 de la figura se puede monitorear el tiempo de "on" del temporizador y la frecuencia ala q el 2do 555 modularia al generador de pulsos.


----------



## area51 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bárbaro Jorge esto me sirve un montón, ya estoy en campaña para ver si pongo en marcha estos circuitos, veo que tenés cierta experiencia en este tipo de equipos, oiste hablar algo de estimuladores nerviosos?  aca en argentina se esta vendiendo uno que dice ser un bioestimulador que imita los pulsos del cerebro sobre los músculos u otras partes del sistema nervioso, que opinas, para mi suena a verso, me parece que no deja de ser mas que un simple estimulador muscular.....
Saludos Darío Santa Fe - Argentina.


----------



## awa (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola tengo un problemita con el circuito de un electroestimulador muscular que he descargado de internet.

El tema es que es un circuito que trabaja con 2 555 y 2 tip 122.

El led de power enciente y el de oscilacion enciende y apaga OK, pero no llega nada de voltaje al transformador. El circuito tiene algunas variantes ya que algunos elementos no los conseguia

en lugar de los tip122 son D649 reemplazos directos eso me dijeron, y las resistencias de 1K son de 1.2k lo demas es igual menos el transformador que aun no lo consigo de momento estoy probado con un transformador de 220v 20v no es lo indicado pero creo que igual algo e tension tendria que tener en la entrada del transformador no?

Si pongo la punta + del tester en V+ y la punta negativa en el 2do tip 122 me da 8.88V menos la pata del medio que va al transformador. los potes los puse todos al maximo (minimo de resistencia) si alguien tiene alguna idea de como solucionarlo lo agradezco.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 28, 2008)

Awa, por lo que entendí estás conectando el voltímetro entre Vcc (positivo de alimentación) y el colector del TIP122 de salida. Probá reemplazando el bobinado primario del transformador por una resistencia de 10k o algo así y medí la tensión en la resistencia.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## awa (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola Gracias Mariano por resonder...
En efeco conecte entre Vcc y el colector del tip122 (BD649), puse una carga de 10 k en lugar del transformador pero no aparece nada de tension.
En B y E del Tip122 (BD649) tengo 8v.
El BD649 es un reemplazo correcto para el Tip122?.

Otra cosa que me llama la atensión es que en el 2do 555 el de slida, tengo 8v en todas las patas sin oscilacion.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

hola
Ese circuito lo has sacado de Electronica 2000, pero he ingresado en dicha pagina y no consigo encontralo. Porfavor puedes subir el enlace.

un saludo.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

Awa, sacalo y medilo bien al transistor, asegurate que las patas estén en el orden que vos pensás, porque si tuvieras 8V entre base y emisor entonces el transistor ese estaría hechando humo. Más de 5V no se banca.
Respecto del reemplazo, es correcto, yo no encuentro inconvenientes pero otra vez, asegurate el orden de las patas. Por ahí tenés el colector o el emisor conectado donde va la base. Yo vi una hoja de datos del BD649 de Siemmens que tenía un orden distinto a otra hoja de datos que encontré por ahí.

Con relación al 555, no sabría qué decirte porque nunca lo he usado (jeje).

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## awa (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola amigos...
Pude solucionar el problema.
Una traza del PCB me jugo una mala pasada, la que va del emisor del tip122 de entrada al 555 de salida estaba cortada.
Embarassed
muchas gracias por la ayuda.
El link es
http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/colabora5.htm
sobre la linea que dice Nota: estan los links respectivos.

Nota: el pote de 100k que va al 555 de salida es de 50K (no de 100K)

el circuito funciona, pero da mucha sensacion de electricidad cuando se pone medio fuerte, comparandolo con otro aparato que he probado.
Tal vez sea el transformador que estoy usando, uno de 220v-20V colocado al revez, que no es el que indica el circuito pero funciona quitando la resistencia de 1k que va en paralelo con el.


Gracias... 
 ops:  ops:


----------



## sr-angmar (Jul 26, 2008)

hola tengo una pregunta para vosotros, e montado el esquema de cesar quevedo(http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/colabora5.htm) aunque he probado con otras alternativas pero todas me dan el mismo fallo, amplificar la onda, yo genero mis serie de pulsos cuadrados pero al conectar el transformador no se porque todo falla y los transformadores que he probado dejan de tener la tensión que se supone le da la onda. Me explico mejor yo tengo mi circuito que me da una salida de una onda cuadrada de 9 voltios y al conectar la salida con los transformadores es como si fuese un cable y tan solo tengo una ddp en el transformador de unas décimas de voltio, si se os ocurre algo os lo agradeceria


----------



## gabrielg (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola sr-angmar

Se me ocurre que puedes haber colocado el transformador al reves, es decir:

El primario del transformador es el bobinado de 9 Vca y el secundario es el de 220 Vca. Recuerda que la funcion del transformador es la de elevar la tension de salida del 555.

Debes ademas, evitar que se mantenga corriente continua por el transformador, ya que en este caso no va a haber salida y se calentará mucho el transistor de paso (la resistencia ohmica del bobinado es pequeña).

Espero te ayude con esto. Yo estoy probando tambien de hacer uno, pero recien comienzo. Nos mantengamos en contacto. Saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Ago 3, 2008)

Area51 dijo:
			
		

> aca en argentina se esta vendiendo uno que dice ser un bioestimulador que imita los pulsos del cerebro sobre los músculos u otras partes del sistema nervioso, que opinas, para mi suena a verso, me parece que no deja de ser mas que un simple estimulador muscular.....
> Saludos Darío Santa Fe - Argentina.



Hola Area51
Se a que equipo te refieres... 

Un cambio de la frecuencia de los pulsos y la potencia de los mismos, logran diferentes efectos sobre el organismo. Con pulsos de alta frecuencia se logra un efecto analgésico (calma los dolores) y lo llaman electroanalgesia.

Existe además la iontoforesis que permite no solo analgesia, sino que ademas se emplea un medicamento (antinflamatorio), el cual es absorvido por el cuerpo.

Los efectos de estos equipos son reales, aprobados por cientificos médicos, pero... del que hablamos, opino igual que vos, es simplemente un electroestimulador muscular...

Saludos


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 4, 2008)

gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> Hola sr-angmar
> 
> Se me ocurre que puedes haber colocado el transformador al reves, es decir:
> 
> ...



siento decirte que en todo caso lo que puede pasar es que no sea el transformador adecuado, pero no tengo de momento manera de saberlo, porque como todo buen empírico si en una dirección no avanzas pruebas en la otra, has mirado el esquema que yo estoy usando? aunque e probado mas combinaciones, me refiero la de salida el sistema para generar la onda de salida lo considero bastante bueno porque puedo regular 3 factores: amplitud en dos escalas, frecuencia, duración del pulso.


----------



## gabrielg (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola amigo

Prueba lo siguiente:

Puedes observar que el segundo 555 tiene las pata 4 y 8 conectadas a la salida del primer 555. 
Prueba de conectar la pata 8 directamente a la Vcc (9V) que empleas y conecta solamente la pata 4 a la salida de primer 555. No creo que tenga mucha importancia, pero no tiene alimentación hasta que se active el primero.

Puedes probar con transformadorde 9 a 220 Vca invertido.

La resistencia de 1 K en la salida del transformador, puedes elevarla, quizas sea mucha carga para el transformador.

En el esquema, el punto medio del potenciómetro de potencia no está conectado a ninguno de los extremos, por lo que no tiene efecto en el circuito, actúa como una resistencia fija de 10 k.
La modificación es que intercambies de lugar el potenciometro de potencia de 10 k por la resistencia de 10 k, de esa manera te aseguras que el transistor se corta (si o si) cuando está en la posición mínima y para ello, debes conectar el punto medio del pote a la pata que está a potencial de masa.

Te adjunto el esquema con algunos cambios.

Cuidado cuando lo pruebas de asegurarte que el pote esta bien puesto, si esta al revés en vez de minima potencia tendrás la maxima.

Saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Ago 4, 2008)

El primer transistor, no hace falta.... puedes quitarlo.


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 4, 2008)

gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo
> 
> Prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



eso me interesa porque asi el segundo regula la duración del impulso el tiempo que esta activo 



			
				gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> Puedes probar con transformadorde 9 a 220 Vca invertido.



de casualidad me he pasado esta tarde por una tienda y me e comprado uno de esos de medio watio que funciona bastante bien por lo que e probao pero tengo que mejorar ciertas cosas



			
				gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia de 1 K en la salida del transformador, puedes elevarla, quizas sea mucha carga para el transformador.



primero que me amplifique la onda después ya me preocupare de que la salida del transformador no me mate de un calambrazo, es decir de momento me lo dejo en terminales abiertos



			
				gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> En el esquema, el punto medio del potenciómetro de potencia no está conectado a ninguno de los extremos, por lo que no tiene efecto en el circuito, actúa como una resistencia fija de 10 k.
> La modificación es que intercambies de lugar el potenciometro de potencia de 10 k por la resistencia de 10 k, de esa manera te aseguras que el transistor se corta (si o si) cuando está en la posición mínima y para ello, debes conectar el punto medio del pote a la pata que está a potencial de masa.



ese potenciometro se usa a modo de resistencia variable y se eligen así porque tienen una varilla bastante manejable, mas que el tornillo de una variable al uso. y como te decía mi problema no esta en el funcionamiento del circuito

bueno también decirte que me as dado unas cuantas ideas que podrían mejorar el circuito para funcionar como analgésico, yo el problema lo tengo para transformadorrma la onda cuadrada que obtengo, no para generarla

P/D: tu que circuito estas montando?

P/P/D: se me a olvidao lo mas importante alguna altenativa a la configuracion de mi transformador que es lo unico que no marcha?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 14, 2008)

hola awa resulta q arme el mismo circuit y funciona  pero me lo pongo con os cablecitos asi nomas tocando la piel y no mehace nada , lei lo q pusiste y le saque la resistencia de 1K en la salida del transformador, pero sigue igual

vos lo usas con electrodos? de ser asi me dirias como se hacen unos?

desde ya muchas gracias ubn saludo  stuart . ..


----------



## alco79ar (Ago 15, 2008)

hola. hice un circuito con el 555, la frecuencia no se de cuanto es pero apenas se nota que el led parpadea, luego le coloque un transformador que no se si servira, yo le mostre al vendedor (tecnico) las caracteristicas del transformador que necesitaba y me dio uno que desia 5K, bueno yo conecto el transformador de todas las formas y no siento la electricidad, sera que la frecuencia es muy baja?, o el transformador no sirve para esto?, como deberia pedirle el transformador, o que caracteristicas deberia darle al vendedor para que me de uno que sirva? Gracias, saludos. marcos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 15, 2008)

nadie tiene idea de q podra ser?

la bateria se recaliente cuando funciona y los leds a maxima potencia es como q se tienden a apagar como las luces del auto cuando hay mucho consumo, bueno asi, como q le falta corriente

un saludo   stuart


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 16, 2008)

alco79ar dijo:
			
		

> hola. hice un circuito con el 555, la frecuencia no se de cuanto es pero apenas se nota que el led parpadea, luego le coloque un transformador que no se si servira, yo le mostre al vendedor (tecnico) las caracteristicas del transformador que necesitaba y me dio uno que desia 5K, bueno yo conecto el transformador de todas las formas y no siento la electricidad, sera que la frecuencia es muy baja?, o el transformador no sirve para esto?, como deberia pedirle el transformador, o que caracteristicas deberia darle al vendedor para que me de uno que sirva? Gracias, saludos. marcos



te pasa lo que a mi, ya no se si es porque tiene mucho amperaje o demasiado poco, y ejke con los transformador estoy un poco verde, toy de momento con prueba y error. asi que si encuentras alguna solución dimelo, yo are igual (yo estoy usando un transformador de 220-9v 0.4A 5W


----------



## alco79ar (Ago 22, 2008)

bueno pero si hay alguien que ya lo hiso y le funciono bien que diga que tipo de transformador uso, por favor.    saludos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 26, 2008)

hola yo toy igual q ustedes tengo el circuito armado, le quite la resistencia de 1K en paralelo con la salida del transformadorr, el potenciometro de "volumen manual" lo saque y sigue igual cuando lo purevo con un tester a la salida solo me da unos 2 a 3V nada mas noto q los leds por ejemplo el de alimentacion parpadea al compas del led de estado y no tendria q ser asi para mi es por falta de corriente. pero me lo pongo asi con los cables pelados en el brazo y no siento nada.

ha el transformadorr q toy usando es de 220/12V y 300mA y algo q he notado es q el TIP122 de salida osea el segundo elq comanda el primario del transformador (parte de 12V) se calienta muchisimo asiqeu le tuve q poner un disipador, ami personalemnte me parece q es mu exajerado lo q se calienta hay algo mal ahi, pero el circvuito funciona correctamente en si la parte de pulsos y demas anda a la perfeccion aveces el transformadorr hace ruidos raros cuando vario la frecuencia 

alguna q ya lo tenga andando en condiciones podria darnos una mano? , desde ya muchas gracias

un saludo stuart


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 27, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> hola yo toy igual q ustedes tengo el circuito armado, le quite la resistencia de 1K en paralelo con la salida del transformadorr, el potenciometro de "volumen manual" lo saque y sigue igual cuando lo purevo con un tester a la salida solo me da unos 2 a 3V nada mas noto q los leds por ejemplo el de alimentacion parpadea al compas del led de estado y no tendria q ser asi para mi es por falta de corriente. pero me lo pongo asi con los cables pelados en el brazo y no siento nada.
> 
> ha el transformadorr q toy usando es de 220/12V y 300mA y algo q he notado es q el TIP122 de salida osea el segundo elq comanda el primario del transformador (parte de 12V) se calienta muchisimo asiqeu le tuve q poner un disipador, ami personalemnte me parece q es mu exajerado lo q se calienta hay algo mal ahi, pero el circvuito funciona correctamente en si la parte de pulsos y demas anda a la perfeccion aveces el transformadorr hace ruidos raros cuando vario la frecuencia
> 
> ...



bueno pues bienvenido al grupo de los que no le funciona, yo cambien el segundo 122 por un 3055 que aguanta 15A(C) y 100v (CE) y aun asi no funciona por las pruebas que e echo es por culpa del transformador (todos lo que e probao eran de 5w), e encargao uno de 0.6w a ver si funciona si no sera porque necesito mas watios


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 28, 2008)

bueno jeej gracias por la bienvenida al grupo de los q no le anda jajaj

y capas q le falte mas amperaje en el primario por eso se cae la tansion. 

ayer lo prove y puse un tester en la salida mientras variaba el otenciometro de la base del tip122, y resulta ! q desde cero yo lo iva aumentando y el voltaje subia asta 4v o 4 y un pokito masy despues de la mitad del potenciometro el voltaje se me caia de vuelta a solo unas decimas de volt,

y los leds me hacen como las luces de un auto cuando tiene istalado potencias e auto grande
o cuando se prende la heladera en un casa q tiene una instalacion pororera q la luz se bajonea un pokito

esta clarisimo q es falta de amperes pero no entiendo porque   

un saludo stuart


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 29, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> bueno jeej gracias por la bienvenida al grupo de los q no le anda jajaj
> 
> y capas q le falte mas amperaje en el primario por eso se cae la tansion.
> 
> ...



bueno por lo que yo e podido comprobar, eso es porque una poca intensidad se deriva a masa y hace un pequeño corto circuito en los leds, las señales de eso son 2 la primera el ultimo transistor se calienta (demasiada intensidad de C a E) y la otra que cuando el led que parpadea se apaga el otro brilla mas, no tienen porque ser a la vez la una puede ser sin la otra, a ver si me traen el transformador que encargue el otro dia y funciona de una santa vez que ya va mucho tiempo con el circuito en perfectas condiciones y el transformador no ay manera


----------



## kusanagy100 (Oct 10, 2008)

bueno aca de vuelta despues de un tiempo, tengo todavia ahi en la repiza el electroestimulador q no me anda.

alguien lo pude hacer funcionar correctamente?

un saludo


----------



## awa (Dic 6, 2008)

pss perdon pero es que ni mas me acorde de este post...
funciono bien y los electrodos los hice con la misma placa de circuito de unos 5x8cm, si calienta la bateria es que tenes algo mal revisa bien el pcb a mi me quedo mal y no me funciono de 1ra.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Dic 8, 2008)

hem no entendi bien te quedo mal pero funciona de primera?, decime q tensión tenes a la salida de3l transformador.

me mostras una foto de los electrodos q te armaste. los usas con alguna crema o gel o en contacto ditrecto con la piel?

un saludo stuart


----------



## awa (Dic 8, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> hem no entendi bien te quedo mal pero funciona de primera?, decime q tensión tenes a la salida de3l transformador.
> 
> me mostras una foto de los electrodos q te armaste. los usas con alguna crema o gel o en contacto ditrecto con la piel?
> 
> un saludo stuart


Hola champ, te comistes el NO cuando leistes.
En cuanto a los electrodos los hice de la misma placa de circuito que sobro, los usaba con una paño humedo medio grueso al mejor estilo picana  tambien los usan con un gel a base de agua hay información sobre eso paginas de esta terapia.
no se como medir el voltaje de salida ya que oscila lo que si la bateria dura poco 
Salu2


----------



## Diegorey (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola, yo tengo un circuito similar, y me lo he puesto en el brazo, y si funciona.
Es verdad que a cierta frecuencia el transformador (220a 12 _ 300mA) hace un ruidito.
Mi gran duda es: Que forma de onda tengo a la salida?
Es cuadrada, pero no es bifasica, y no deberia serlo?


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 21, 2009)

Diegorey dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo tengo un circuito similar, y me lo he puesto en el brazo, y si funciona.
> Es verdad que a cierta frecuencia el transformador (220a 12 _ 300mA) hace un ruidito.
> Mi gran duda es: Que forma de onda tengo a la salida?
> Es cuadrada, pero no es bifasica, y no deberia serlo?



hola si cuelgas el circuito que has usado veremos que onda tienes de base y si quieres pásate por este otro post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/169070/ donde hay gente que te contestará mejor


----------



## Diegorey (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola, el circuito es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22342.html

Pero nunca nadie hablo de la forma de onda de la señal de salida.


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 26, 2009)

Diegorey dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el circuito es este:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22342.html
> 
> Pero nunca nadie hablo de la forma de onda de la señal de salida.



pasate por el link que te he dejado yo porque te lo explicaran mejor y ademas ese circuito si se modifica puede dar monofasica y bifasica


----------



## richar (Mar 18, 2009)

hasta el momento no encontre uno que funcione correctamente cunado encuentre uno les pasare


----------



## leonardo1969 (May 31, 2009)

Circuito de electro estimulador funciona bien y con plaqueta.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

eso pertence a electromedicina?

ya hay un tema que trata todo sobre esa rama de la electronica.


----------



## jfx (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola, me registre solo para responderte jejeje  ya que la respuesta a tu problema es muy simple y en verdad no es problema, lo que sucede es que los instrumentos de medición estan diseñados para medir el valor eficaz de una onda sinusoidal, y si bien es cierto la onda que genera el aparato es alterna no es sinusoidal sino cuadrada, es por eso que los instrumentos no la leen, en todo caso eso es en cuando a la lectura de voltaje, mejor prueba usandolo capaz que te das cuenta que si funciona.


----------



## rafa2010 (Dic 21, 2009)

AWA tengo un trafo de 220 / 12 v me sirve ??? qUÉ cambios tendria qUE hacer ??gracias


----------



## enrique ortega (Dic 25, 2009)

que pasaria si cambio el transformador de 9-220 a uno de 9 -110 si podria funcionar o no perderia mi  tiempo, quien ya probo este circuito y me cuente  !saludos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Dic 26, 2009)

bueno despues de tanto tiempo hice que el circuito funcione, pero no todo es color de rosas.
resulta que da pinchasos lo tengo SIN la resistencia de 1K en la salida del trafo. el trafo es uno comun de 220/12v 300mA en el tester la tension varia entre 10V y 100 -120v a en las placas, con el pote del transistor al minimo y el resistor variable de las placas al minimo igualmente pincha, y no e visto q*ue* el musculo se contraiga.

si le agrego la resistencia de 1K a la salida del trafo la tension se recontra cae y no se siente nada. 

lo que mas me molesta es esa sensacion de pinchazo

en fin acepto criticas comentario jeej , un saludo


----------



## gui58 (Dic 29, 2009)

awa dijo:


> Hola tengo un problemita con el circuito de un electroestimulador muscular que he descargado de internet.
> 
> El tema es que es un circuito que trabaja con 2 555 y 2 tip 122.
> 
> ...



prova con trafo 220v y 6v de salida invertido y cambia por tip31c los transistores normalmete el trafo se usa de 500ma suerte si no te anda puedo tener un esquema mas simple


----------



## gui58 (Dic 29, 2009)

Circuito para electroestimulación física
Por: Mario Sacco  @  jueves, 18 de junio de 2009  Nota vista 8894 veces
A diario nos enfrentamos con situaciones cargadas de ansiedad, tensión y nerviosismo que nos agotan físicamente y que hasta pueden provocarnos pequeñas lesiones orgánicas que, cuando las advertimos, ya se han declarado y requieren de una atención médica especializada. Y son muchos los que creen que con el uso de un electroestimulador, como el que te presentamos en este artículo, podrás disfrutar de una relajación que, con el tiempo, se transformará en un mejor rendimiento físico diario y en una ayuda para gozar de una vida más plena. Pero, ¿es verdad? Aquí te enseñamos todo lo necesario para que tú mismo puedas resolver el dilema (utilizando, claro, el método científico).

Electroestimulador
Tonificación de glúteos y abdomen. Estética personal y profesional. 
www.globusdeargentina.com.ar
Distrofia Muscular
Nectar "T" las Luchas a Retrasan el progreso de Distrofia Muscular 
www.musculardystrophy.gr
Siglos antes de que el mundo occidental comprendiera el complejo mecanismo de la circulación sanguínea y los principios del funcionamiento del sistema nervioso, en la milenaria China creían que un sistema de energía vital estaba presente en el cuerpo humano. Los chinos decían que la energía vital fluía a través de una serie de caminos o meridianos, 12 de los cuales están a cada lado del cuerpo. Se creía (y todavía cree) que estos meridianos corrían a través de los profundos tejidos del cuerpo y, ocasionalmente, por la superficie. Cada una de las áreas donde los meridianos tocan la superficie se consideraban puntos de tratamientos útiles para aliviar dolencias de uno o más órganos. Se creía que, insertando agujas en esos puntos se podrían curar problemas cardíacos, pulmonares, del colon, vesícula, hígado, etc. La acupuntura fue considerada durante muchos años como una forma de “magia negra” y aún no hay evidencia que indique que realmente funcione para algo, más que como efecto placebo. A pesar de eso, la acupuntura se sigue usando (y cada vez más) y suma día a día seguidores.

Aplicación clásica de las agujas en acupuntura
El temor de la cultura occidental hacia las agujas y las posibilidades de la electrónica favorecieron el desarrollo de lo que hoy conocemos como electroestimulación. Esta nueva técnica utiliza impulsos eléctricos controlados (en lugar de agujas) que dice servir para paliar dolores, tonificar y fortalecer músculos y para liberar los reductores naturales del dolor y la inflamación. La electroestimulación viene empleándose, desde hace mucho tiempo, por algunas personas que creen que puede ayudar en rehabilitación, en las patologías musculares más comunes, dicen que previene la atrofia muscular, que relaja las contracturas y que ayuda al aumento de la fuerza para la estabilidad articular, entre otras cosas.

Que quede en claro que la electroestimulación no es un sistema recomendado libremente por los médicos y que no existe evidencia de que realmente funcione. Pero la ciencia es sobre experimentación y NeoTeo es sobre ciencia (y tecnología). Por eso, y para que el método científico prevalezca por sobre todo, te acercamos este circuito para que tú saques tus propias conclusiones y, si tenemos suerte, las compartas con nosotros. Tal vez entre todos podamos echar luz sobre un sistema dudoso, pero prevalente. El circuito que te mostramos en este artículo contiene componentes comunes y fáciles de hallar en cualquier tienda, y el diseño es fácil de usar, fuerte, liviano y portátil. Además produce las mismas ondas básicas que los equipos que se encuentran en el mercado.

El circuito
La energía necesaria para hacer funcionar el equipo se obtiene a partir de 4 baterías doble A (AA). El diseño se basa en un circuito integrado 556 (dos 555 en un mismo encapsulado) donde uno de ellos trabaja a una baja frecuencia de entre 2 Hz y 100 Hz, y su régimen de trabajo es ajustado por P1. El otro oscilador lo hace a una frecuencia mayor, que es la necesaria para generar la conmutación a través de T1 y así obtener la elevación de tensión en la salida.

Circuito propuesto del electroestimulador
Los componentes C5, C6 y D1 se encargan de transformar la señal pulsante de salida en una forma de onda lo más parecida posible a una onda senoidal pura. Por su parte, R8 y P2 se encargan de ajustar el nivel de tensión de salida a niveles variables entre 20 y 100 Volts @ 10 mA de drenaje de corriente máxima. Por lo tanto, tenemos un oscilador fijo que funciona a unos 500 Hz (este valor no es crítico) y otro que lo habilita a una frecuencia variable según el ajuste de P1. Tr1 es un transformador de audio 8 Omh - 1KOhm y donde su primario (1KOhm) debe utilizarse como salida. A este tipo de transformadores se los suele utilizar en los circuitos cerrados de música funcional.

Para finalizar la construcción de nuestro electroestimulador debemos considerar los elementos que colocaremos en los electrodos de salida: los más habituales son las almohadillas autoadhesivas utilizadas en electromedicina y que se pueden adquirir fácilmente en cualquier farmacia u ortopedia. Estos electrodos son muy cómodos de utilizar, ya que no requieren bandas elásticas para su fijación en el paciente y no necesitan cuidados especiales ya que la mayoría son desechables o descartables.




Ejemplo de electrodos autoadhesivos 	Fáciles de colocar y quitar 	Al ser descartables impiden cualquier contagio 
Frecuencia, Intensidad y Dosis
La frecuencia, dosis e intensidad deberán ser especificadas por un profesional. Como orientación genérica podemos afirmar que las frecuencias entre 80 y 100 Hz. tienen mayor efecto analgésico que aquellas que las superan. Por su parte, las frecuencias que oscilan entre 20 Hz y 70 Hz están orientadas a los entrenamientos musculares para lograr una buena tonificación y modelado de la zona de aplicación. Por debajo de los 20 Hz, los efectos logrados son descontracturantes y, a su vez, mejoran la circulación sanguínea favoreciendo la oxigenación de la sangre y la creación de nuevos capilares.

El tiempo de duración del tratamiento será el aconsejado por un profesional. En la mayoría de los casos, los tiempos oscilan entre los 15 y los 30 minutos. Por último, la amplitud de la tensión de salida ajustable por P2 deberá adecuarse según la sensibilidad del paciente y, al igual que en el caso anterior, siguiendo los consejos de un profesional para no provocar lesiones.

Formas de onda obtenidas en el circuito
Contraindicaciones
El uso de los electroestimuladores está contraindicado en las siguientes situaciones o zonas del cuerpo:
	Enfermedades graves
	Fiebre superior a 38°
	Enfermedades infecciosas
	Cáncer
	Embarazo
	Enfermedades cardíacas
	Tumores en el aparato digestivo
	Cabeza
	Problemas graves en las articulaciones
	Pacientes que deban hacer reposo
	Pacientes considerados por el fisioterapeuta profesional no aptos para el uso de electroestimuladores.

Advertencia
Advertencia final y legal: Este artículo trata sobre el uso de materiales y sustancias que pueden ser peligrosas para la salud si no son utilizadas de manera apropiada. No intentes implementar ni utilizar la información contenida en este artículo a menos que poseas experiencia y conocimientos respecto al uso de los materiales y temas aquí tratados. Nada de lo que contiene esta nota puede reemplazar la consulta médica pertinente. La información expresada se entrega sólo con fines educativos e informativos. NeoTeo no se hace responsable por el mal uso de los circuitos y/o productos derivados de lo que aquí se presenta. Tampoco se hará responsable de las lesiones que pudiere provocar el uso no adecuado de los mencionados dispositivos.

http://www.neoteo.com/Portals/0/imagenes/cache/7E67x1024y768.jpg


----------



## javier santillan (Ene 13, 2010)

hola como hago para hacer el electroestimulador de 4 salidas pero que no se me caiga el voltaje de salida
gracias de antemano


----------



## alexvar96 (Jun 25, 2010)

si alguien me puede ayudar necesito saber donde va conectada la resistencia R7 en el diagrama del electroestimulador posteado por guy58 
http://www.neoteo.com/Portals/0/imagenes/cache/7E67x1024y768.jpg 
ya que en el diagrama no sale a que pin esta conectada y quedan libres el 3 de control A y el 9 de output B.


----------



## Julio Martínez (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola Jorge
Podrías subir el circuito que propones, pues no lo veo y por la lista de componentes parece que te ahorras un 555 con respecto a los otros diagramas.

Saludos
Julio


----------



## alexvar96 (Jul 8, 2010)

hola Leo en el link que esta arriba de la imagen de 555 y 556 esta el diagrama:
http://www.neoteo.com/Portals/0/imagenes/cache/7E67x1024y768.jpg


----------



## pingoypachita (Jul 9, 2010)

mira este enlace te puede ser de gran utilidad,  http://translate.google.com.co/tran...h?q=sat+sleuth+gps+tracking+system&hl=es&sa=X


----------



## 310526 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola, me gustaria ver si me puedes mandar el diagrama de como  armar el estimulador muscular, ya que solo me sale el material y quisiera saber como armarlo, gracias!!! mi mail es voy a tener problemas si sigo publicándolo@forosdeelectronica.com

jorge me puedes mandar el circuito de como armar el estimulador muscular  solo sale la lista  de materiales, mi mail es voy a tener  problemas si sigo publicándolo@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## xxheatxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola a todos. Tengo intenciones de construir un circuito de un EMS que encontré en la web. Antes de comprar los componentes quise probarlo con el simulador LiveWire y desafortunadamente no logro hacer que funcione. Aquí está el esquema que encontré y el diagrama del simulador:  
http://yfrog.com/jtcircuitosp

Partes:
P1______________4K7  Linear Potentiometer

R1____________180K   1/4W Resistor
R2______________1K8  1/4W Resistor (see Notes)
R3______________2K2  1/4W Resistor
R4____________100R   1/4W Resistor

C1____________100nF  63V Polyester Capacitor
C2____________100µF  25V Electrolytic Capacitor

D1______________LED  Red 5mm.
D2___________1N4007  1000V 1A Diode

Q1,Q2_________BC327  45V 800mA PNP Transistors

IC1____________7555 or TS555CN CMos Timer IC

T1_____________220V Primary, 12V Secondary 1.2VA Mains transformer (see Notes)

SW1____________SPST Switch (Ganged with P1)

B1_____________3V Battery (two 1.5V AA or AAA cells in series etc.)

Específicamente, mi mayor problema es que aún tengo dudas de cómo conectar el transformador, el puente (representado con una línea punteada) entre el switch y el potenciómetro y cuáles son los capacitores de poliester. Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica pero no lo suficientes como para diseñar mi propio circuito o como para analizar a fondo este, así que cualquier ayuda es bienvenida. Gracias!


----------



## gzaloprgm (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola a todos...

Estoy armando un electroestimulador (similar al de FelixLs, http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/proyectos-con-pic/proyecto-electroestimulador-muscular/150/)

Uso un conversor flyback para generar 100 volts, y un puente H con BJT para crear las señales...

Éste es mi circuito de potencia:











Los optoacopladores que estoy usando son 4n37.

Cuando conecto una carga chica (47k), la salida es perfecta:






Sin embargo, al conectar la carga real (piel con gel para bajar impedancia + músculo), la forma de la tensión de salida cambia completamente.






Supongo que es porque el músculo tiene una componente capacitiva...

Está mal mi circuito de polarizacion de transistores y optos? 

En HV_VCC tengo un capacitor de 220uF y uno de 100nF, por lo que no creo que sea un problema de filtrado...

Alguien me puede ayudar a descubrir por qué anda mal?

Muchas gracias,
Gonzalo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

Esta bien, ya que ese tipo de señal es la que se requiere en forma de aguja y no plana


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 12, 2011)

Buen dia Gonzalo, como te comenta pandacba, la forma de la señal requerida es un impulso de tensión, lo mas importante es que no se genere el contraimpulso negativo de la misma, lo ideal, si mal no recuerdo, es estar dentro de un max. del 25 al 30 % del impulso positivo. en los equipos estimuladores que utilizan como salida un trafo para elevar la tension, se coloca un diodo en inversa al bobinado para eliminar este efecto indeseable. un saludo.


----------



## risck (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola Gui!

Te cuento que me las he liado para lastimarme la espalda y ahora tengo un par d ehernias discales en las vertebras lumbares, apenas el viernes he iniciado terapias y me sorprendio que la recuperacion se da mediante electro estimulacion muscular, encontre tu post en este foro, pero las imagenes estan caidas, por eso te escribo, para preguntar si podrias enviarme copia del diagrama y los materiales, estoy decidido a armarme el mio.

Me serviria mucho armarme mi propio aparato, ya que las seciones de terapia me van a 400 pesos mexicanos (40USD) y eso para mi como un estudiante de ingenieria en universidad publica me es caro de pagar...

te agradeceria entonces tu ayuda a recuperarme pronto  (lo se, eso es un chantaje muy barato jejejej pero no puedes culparme por intentarjo jejej)

{int nombre=cristian.lozano;}
{int correo=nombre(arroba)gmail(punto)com;}

Saludos!


----------



## xxheatxx (Abr 12, 2012)

Estoy tratando de elaborar un electro estimulador que se controle desde la computadora usando LabView y un microcontrolador PIC16F877A. La idea es poder manipular la corriente que se aplicará al paciente (1-31mA), la frecuencia y el tipo de pulsos. 
El único contratiempo que estoy teniendo es con la corriente. Después de varias ideas no tan buenas llegué a lo que considero mas viable: utilizar 5 puertos del pic para controlar 5 optoacopladores con resistencias en el fototransitor calculadas de tal forma que después de pasar cada una por un (único) transistor hagan que la corriente del emisor varíe entre 1 y 31mA. A final de cuentas será posible utilizar las salidas del pic para obtener directamente el valor en corriente al enviar un número de 5 bits al puerto correspondiente. Dado que las resistencias comerciales varían con respecto de las que calculé la máxima corriente que obtengo es alrededor de 28mA. El problema es el siguiente:
He investigado un poco por internet pero no he encontrado información suficiente o una explicación clara de los fundamentos para el diseño de un electroestimulador. Me gustaría saber sus opiniones acerca de cómo entregar la corriente el paciente; por ahora lo hago con un simple transformador BASANDOME en muchos circuitos que encontré en diferentes sitios, sin embargo no estoy seguro de que eso vaya a funcionar. Si alguien me puede explicar o dar ideas de qué debo agregar se lo agradeceré bastante.
Adjunto un circuito de prueba que estoy usando en el cual simulé las salidas del pic usando un 555 y switches. Ignoren el inductor, imaginen un cable, lo puse ahí solo para una prueba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2012)

No sería mejor variar el ancho de pulso del 555 para ajustar la tensión eficaz y en consecuencia la corriente.


----------



## xxheatxx (Abr 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No sería mejor variar el ancho de pulso del 555 para ajustar la tensión eficaz y en consecuencia la corriente.



Hmm a ver si entendí. Variar el ancho de pulso del 555 sería configurar la salida como PWM. Modificar la tensión eficaz cambiaría la corrient eficaz por lo que la salida del 555 entraría directo al transistor TIP. Para elaborar esto con un uC podría simplemente utilizar la salida PWM de éste para ponerla en el TIP y controlarla desde LabVIEW, ¿cierto?


----------



## P48l0 (Jun 4, 2012)

Te comento que estoy metido en un proyecto similar. Solo que tengo que estimular con un pulso de corriente bifasico. Mi problema esta en la fuente de corriente a controlar. Las que encontré usan una especie de Puente H y aplican un voltaje a la base de dos transistores. Básicamente hay que tener un control fino para variar la corriente (0 a15mA aprox), pero el control de la fuente de corriente no lo he podido solucionar.


----------



## P48l0 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que no pude encontrar en el buscador algo que me sirva.
Actualmente estoy involucrado en un proyecto donde tengo que generar pulsos cuadrados bifasicos de corriente (estimulador cortical). La corriente a controlar es de 0 a 15 mA, y tengo que generarla como onda cuadrada (positivo y negativo).

El proyecto tiene varios bloques:

1-Mando y Control: donde esta la interfaz con el usuario, lcd y teclado. Donde se elige la corriente, ancho de pulso, y frecuencia.
2-Bloque generador: aquí utilizo un par de bits del pic para tener una mejor resolucion, la paso por un conversor DA y la cuelgo con un amplificador operacional para darle algun que otro ajuste.
3-Bloque de salida: la fuente de corriente propiamente dicha.

Es aquí donde no encuentro como controlar una fuente de corriente, buscando y leyendo artículos médicos encontré esto:

http://www.scielo.org.ar/scielo.php?pid=S1851-17162006000200009&script=sci_arttext#fig1

En la parte de descripción del diseño muestran una fuente de corriente que no se alcanza a ver y una modelizacion con un amplificador operacional de trasconductancia. Creo que ahi esta el asunto. Explica que dada una combinación de las tensiones que aplique saldrá en la salida un pulso de corriente proporcional, que es justo lo que necesito.

Mi gran duda es si es realmente así o existe alguna otra forma de generar pulsos de corriente positivos y negativos controlados por un Uc.

Cualquier idea me sirve.

Pablo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

* La fuente de corriente diseñada se puede modelizar como un amplificador diferencial de transconductancia, según se muestra en la figura 2, donde V1 y V2 son las entradas inversoras y no inversora respectivamente, Zh representa la impedancia del tejido biológico y Z1 y Z2 las impedancias de las entradas respecto de masa. A la salida se encuentra una fuente de corriente controlada por V1 o V2. Todo el sistema se alimenta con una fuente unipolar de 200 V de corriente continua.*

 algo extraño hay en el texto y creo saber que es  y por lo general este tipo de pagina suele ser así toda borroneada y poco descifrable trata de buscar otra fuente menos falaz


----------



## P48l0 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias por responder tan rapido!!!
Si la verdad que es una de las pocas paginas donde se habla de eso. Si resultara verdadero poder llegar a que me responda de esa forma estaría solucionando el problema, pero no me da buena espina! 
Las fuentes de corriente que encontré son para una I constante y no se si las puedo adaptar para que me generen pulsos...
Alguna idea?


----------



## pip (Oct 21, 2012)

gente quiero hacerme este estimulador pero tengo una duda aca no consigo trafo de 6v 1.5a me quieren vender uno de 6v a 1A el tema es que cro que no tendria la misma potencia verdad? y me vendieron resistencia de 10k a 1W y lleva de media afecta en algo en el circuito? que tendria que cambiar para que funcione igual ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-electro-estimulador-20936/


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 21, 2012)

es casi lo mismo solo que consume 0.5 amperios menos y lo importante es la relacion del primario con el segundario me imagino que el primario es del mismo voltaje que del circuito y la resistencia si es de 1w pues no afecta en nada salvo que soporta mas calor que la otra lo importante es que sea de 10k adelante con tu proyecto pero ten cuidado al utilizarlo


----------



## pip (Oct 25, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> es casi lo mismo solo que consume 0.5 amperios menos y lo importante es la relacion del primario con el segundario me imagino que el primario es del mismo voltaje que del circuito y la resistencia si es de 1w pues no afecta en nada salvo que soporta mas calor que la otra lo importante es que sea de 10k adelante con tu proyecto pero ten cuidado al utilizarlo



lo que pasa es que lo voy a usar para mi pierna porque tengo una hernia de disco y lo uso analgesico esta bien o no ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 25, 2012)

Amigo, si tu tratamiento ha sido recetado, mediante el uso de un equipo de esas caracteristicas...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 25, 2012)

> > WARNING.Not medically approved to any standard,


ADVERTENCIA. No médicamente aprobado para cualquier estándar,

esto figura en las ultimas palabras del pdf.....
no lo usaria, como prueba


----------



## pip (Oct 25, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> ADVERTENCIA. No médicamente aprobado para cualquier estándar,
> 
> esto figura en las ultimas palabras del pdf.....
> no lo usaria, como prueba



tengo otro pdf pero no dice el tranformador que usa por eso me tire mas en hacer este que el otro el otro si esta probado y todo va eso dice en el pdf que dejo aca aver si me ayudan con el trafo el tratamiento que estoy haciendo lo usa para analgeseco y me calmo mucho el dolor en la pierna por eso lo queria hacer


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

El primer estimulador que presentas puedes usarlo sin inconvenientes. El trafo va bien y las resistencias pueden ser de cualquier wataje. No te preocupes, no es peligroso mientras no se aplique en zona del corazón por el peligro de una fibrilación. Tampoco debe usarse en heridas. Y el impulso lo puedes regular a gusto. Primero empiezas despacio y vas aumentando hasta que lo soportes. Verás que te vas acostumbrando y tienes que ir aumentando la salida. Funcionan aumentando el nivel del dolor con la producción de endorfinas. 
El segundo estimulador es mas complicado y como dices el problema es con el trafo, Además el mosfet debe ser de baja tensión en el gate. Lo estoy haciendo pero todavía no doy pié con bola. Anda pero muy suave.


----------



## pip (Oct 25, 2012)

joya gracias amigo yo arme el primero pero le erre al pcb el 555 queda  chico  are otra pcb  gracias por la info


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 11, 2021)

*Diagrama de un Estimulador Electrónico Muscular*

Este estimulador muscular electrónico está diseñado para estimular los músculos a través de impulsos eléctricos. La acción tiene lugar en el lugar donde se aplican los electrodos, que a su vez actúan sobre las terminaciones nerviosas. Se utiliza para combatir la celulitis y también para entrenar los músculos.

El diagrama de la figura 1 muestra el circuito del estimulador implementado en el IC 7555. El microcircuito es un multivibrador con una frecuencia de repetición de pulsos de aproximadamente 80 hercios.

Con el potenciómetro VR1 es posible regular la amplitud aplicada a los electrodos.

Mediante el brillo del LED LED1, puede controlar visualmente el nivel de voltaje de salida. Si el nivel no es suficiente, entonces la resistencia del potenciómetro debe aumentarse de 1.8 a 5.6 o incluso a 10 kΩ.

Un transformador de red normal de 100/150 mA (de fuentes de alimentación) puede servir como transformador, solo que ahora debe encenderse como un elevador. Es decir, los pulsos del generador deben aplicarse al devanado secundario (de bajo voltaje) y el voltaje de salida para los electrodos debe tomarse de la red primaria del transformador.

El voltaje de salida del transformador resulta ser de aproximadamente 60 voltios, pero la corriente que produce es insignificante y no puede causar daño por descarga eléctrica.

Los electrodos están hechos de acero inoxidable y se conectan al dispositivo con cables mediante soldadura. Antes de aplicar los electrodos al cuerpo, deben humedecerse con un paño húmedo.

Después de aplicar los electrodos al cuerpo, encienda el dispositivo y gire lentamente la perilla del regulador hasta que sienta una ligera sensación de hormigueo en la piel debajo de los electrodos.

Se implementa en el conocido microcircuito NE555 (temporizador de la serie 555).

El principio de funcionamiento del temporizador es cuando se enciende el interruptor S2 y, después de unos 10 minutos, el LED se enciende y se escucha un sonido desde el emisor piezoeléctrico. Esto indica que el tiempo de estimulación ha terminado.

El temporizador y el estimulador deben ubicarse preferiblemente en una caja de tamaño pequeño. Los electrodos se organizan mejor en forma de cinta-cinturón y se conectan con cables flexibles al dispositivo.

Y así, arreglamos los electrodos en el cuerpo, encendemos el dispositivo con el interruptor S1. Giramos la perilla del regulador, y después de una ligera sensación de picazón debajo de los electrodos, dejamos de girar el regulador.

Después de eso, presione el botón S2 y realice la estimulación hasta que aparezca una señal sonora del temporizador.

Cada sesión de estimulación no debe exceder más de 10 minutos, entre medio se debe dar un descanso a los músculos, descansar.

*




*


El diagrama de l figura 2, es el temporizador con otro NE555


*



*


----------



## unmonje (Oct 11, 2021)

Ya me siento como la familia Simpson  en terapia Familiar   ver imagen aqui


----------

